# Names: Why did you name your GSD _____?



## Redgrappler (Jan 22, 2010)

Don't know if this has been posted before, but I got to thinking after posting my dog's name on another thread....why we chose the names we did for our buddies. 

The names I've had, I've always tried to keep them masculine and of some meaning.

1. Zuko - GSD- Reputable villain character in a cartoon that controls fire. The Cartoon is "Avatar" - The Air Bender

2. Brock - GSD - Current Heavyweight UFC champion. The dude is just a freak of nature.

3. Gohan -Rottie- My late and great best friend. Named him after another character from an Anime cartoon. Funny thing is, Gohan's literal meaning is "Dog" in English. The cartoon was Dragon Ball Z


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yukon (GSD) my parents named him because it was the Y litter. 
Zenzy (GSD) my parents named her, she was the Z litter 

Indra (GSD) I named her because she's the I litter and it was a nice name. Plus Indra is the God of Weather and War, King of the Gods.  It's actually a boys name but over here nobody would think that it is a boys name because of the A on the end. :wild:


----------



## puppycraze (Jul 20, 2007)

-My first GSD was Taz manian devil or taz the spaz, he was just a wurl wind
-Our second is Hudson after a big black steam locomotive (my husband loves steam trains)
-and our third is Ruger after the german gun (husband also loves guns)
-our first and second Malamutes came with their names when we rescued them, Kira and Sarah 
-and our third Malamute we named after another malamute in rescue that my husdand loved and she loved him but would attack any female and wasn't adoptable. Keena


----------



## stihac (Dec 17, 2009)

Our 12year old female Elsa....yes after the lioness :0)
Our 11week old male Dar...czech for gift

Petr


----------



## Basil2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Sweet Basil Girl....i am out in my garden alot.. And fell in love...thanks for my daughter Emily...she gave her to me..
CALL HER BASIL !
Cosmo....after the guy in sinfelt(misplelled)
Paws. 4 white paws....the cat
Copper was name the movie Fox and the Hound...he pass in feb 24 2010 i sure miss him..a
Emily has a dog name Todd.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo -GSD - the name of the bar that I met my husband in 28 years ago! :wub: It is also a term used in the sport of Team Roping. And I don't think my neighbors would appreciate me calling him the first name that we used [email protected]#&* -it Dog!

My first GSD's name was Gretchen - the only German name I could think of at the time. :rip: baby-girl.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

there's a similar thread you guys might like to read too http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...125078-what-did-you-almost-name-your-dog.html

I always liked the name Sage...and it fits him


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Redgrappler said:


> Don't know if this has been posted before, but I got to thinking after posting my dog's name on another thread....why we chose the names we did for our buddies.
> 
> The names I've had, I've always tried to keep them masculine and of some meaning.
> 
> ...


*Miikka was named after a professional hockey player - Mikko Kiovu - who is the captain of the Minnesota Wild, which is my son’s favorite hockey team (he came up w/the name). I changed the last vowel in Mikko from an "O" to an “A” to make her name sound a little more feminine. Plus, my dad’s family 100% Finnish so I thought the name fit with family lineage, so to speak.*


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Wolfgang in honor of my favorite composer Mozart.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

We named Frag while considering names that were war related. Didn't want a gun name, since they're common and hard to say/spell by people, so we went with Frag for Frag grenade. Of course, that backfired because now we get "Fraggle Rock" and "***" a lot. Of course, we're using *** as his command to bark, so we'll see if that stops soon.. he is getting rather big..


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister (GSD)~ I named him Sinister because I have a dark side, I love the color black, I love horror films, Rock and Metal music, tattoos and Harleys. Sinister was perfect for my big black GSD. Besides my cats names are Chaos and Wicked so I have a theme going


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Elsa because we wanted a good German name that fit her (even if we don't spell it the German way).

Growing up, my family were HUGE backpacker/campers. My parents even camped for an entire summer to save money during college. They would take showers where my mom was a lifeguard. Anyhow, so started the family tradition of naming all our dogs after mountain men. To name a few, there was a Colter, a Bridger, and a Gantt. 

We didn't come up with any remotely cool for our own dogs...*sigh*


----------



## cherry (Mar 17, 2010)

I called my white german shephard x LUNA because she looks a little like a wolf and i pitcured her howling at the moon 
our new puppy we called BAMBI because we found her she was like a little lost deer  with big brown eyes ahhwwwww


----------



## Ares2010 (Mar 14, 2010)

Redgrappler said:


> Don't know if this has been posted before, but I got to thinking after posting my dog's name on another thread....why we chose the names we did for our buddies.
> 
> The names I've had, I've always tried to keep them masculine and of some meaning.
> 
> ...


4. Ares...God of war.


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

Gypsy was named Rosie when we adopted her. I wanted to honor the foster mom, yet change her name. So I renamed her Gypsy Rose. But her nickname is Doodles.

Rebel was a toss up, between Rebel or Ranger. A friend of mine named her dog Ranger (Rebel's brother.) So then I had to go with Rebel. He fits the name well.

Renegade.........I wanted to go with a theme. Rebel and Renegade, I thought was cool.

Missy's name before adoption was Girlie. Again, wanted to honor her original family, so I came up with Missy. Missy's original owner came down with Alzheimer's and could no longer care for her.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly-Because its cute, adorable, and sweet like her personality.

Tanner-Thats the name the shelter gave him.It fits him now.lol.And he responds to it.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

Maximus because it sounds like a roman name (Gladiator) and my wife liked max) 

I wanted Caesar, Ramses, Odin, Agamemnon, Constantine Leonidas or something like that. but maximus worked.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Sigurd, because we both love Norse mythology.  My SO has a major in comparative religion, focusing on Norse religions/myth... we thought it was a great fitting name.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*Mac* - because I like the name
*Slider* - this was his name when I bought him
*Bruiser* - because he was a big bruiser when he was born
*Faith* - had this name when her breeder gave her to me


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Uley pronouncef U Lee. I named him after sam uley in the twilight saga. I was gunna name him Jake. Yes I'm team jacob. But the more I thought the more I wanted something less common than jake. And in the book sam morphs in to a black wolf and was first to change. Uley will be my first GSD and he is solid black and very big already at jus over 2 weeks. So that fit but I could not use sam. I have 2 family members named sam and a friend named sam as well so it killed that part of the name but Uley is so diff and uncommen I had to use it. I love it now and I'm glad I tend to over think and annalize things


----------



## Naven (Mar 4, 2010)

We named ours Hugo - Sgt. Hugo Stiglitz (Inglorius Bastards)


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Soliel- she is a happy, sunny young GSD rescue. Reg name: Merry Meet Walkin' on Sunshine.

Samba- came with the name but I love it.

Hogan- Hogan's Heroes.

Voodoo- Catahoula ( Louisiana breed) and has one blue eye. REg name-Merry Meet Don'tchadovoodoo.

Brighid- BC named for St. Brighid, goddess of the British Isles who has an eternal flame. Reg Name: Merry Meet Fire of Brighid.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

Hope had her name in the rescue I got her from. She was there about 8 months but still didn't answer to it. I was going to change it but before I came up with a good name she started answering to Hope so I just stuck with it.


Kaya came from another rescue, her name was Monica and I hated it. I had a name the dog thread on a couple of forums and the one that seemed to fit was Kaya, Hopi indian for "sister", and at the time I was calling her "little sister" more than anything.

I tend to like two syllable names for dogs that carry well when calling at a distance and don't sound similar to common words or commands, it's easier for the dogs the way I see it. 

Kaya works well for that as a name, I could call that name and be heard for a long distance, very distinct. Hope, not so much, and kinda similar to no.


----------



## jwb72 (Feb 12, 2010)

My wife named her pit/lab mix Madison Grace just because she liked it. I named my GSD Mischa. I saw it somewhere and liked it. After I picked that name I found out in French it is the feminine form of Michael, which is my name. Lol


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I like the two syllable name too. It seems easier to call and communicate. I like them to end in vowels so I can lift the voice up at the end when calling, too. Those that don't have a final vowel get a nickname that does.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

DH had a Mastiff named Tiny that I knew when we were growing up. She was petite for a Mastiff at 160lbs. I hate Ironic names. I forgive him because he was like 8 when he named her. His other childhood dog was a Mastiff named Tank. Fancy name was Ch. Lionsire's Cantankerous Earl. I am so glad they called him Tank instead of Earl.

Our first Shepherd was named Ellie. She was from rescue and she came with that name. She responded to it and it suited her so we left well enough alone.

All the animals we've named ourselves has been literary in general. We also try to draw from History. DH is a MAJOR history buff...you should see our library. 

We had 2 cats. Jay Catsby and Tiger Lily.

*Argos *was Odysseus' faithful dog. He waited for his master's return to Ithaca for over twenty years while most presumed Odysseus dead. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argos_(dog)

*Bianka* from Shakespeare's Taming of the Shrew. We switched the C to a K because it felt more German and we call her Anka, and people are more likely to pronounce AnKa correctly than AnCa. 

*Cade* started out as the call name for Cadfael which was the name of a character in a book I was reading. Also a Welsh King. Then I discoverd that Cadfael wasn't pronounced how I was pronouncing it in my head, so I decided to just go with Cade. Jack Cade was also an English rebel. Although he pretty much just responds to puppy.  We had his brother for awhile who was Crusader. 

Aiko was already named when we got him. We call him Ike.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Anja - her full (original) name is Jabina Alberte, Jabina being the name of the kennel in Denmark she is from. Alberte made me think of an elderly Danish lady wearing wool stockings and sensible shoes, plus it was too long for a call name - so we changed it to Anja.

Conor - was tall, regal, dark and handsome when we adopted him at 6 months, so an Irish name (Conor was the name of Irish kings) seemed appropriate. 
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## brew1985 (Mar 10, 2010)

Well my mom named her brendel english mastiff Tank for obvious reasons, their chihuahua is Blondie...(she's a blonde cream color so that's explanatory)...my wife's rat terrier is Sammy...and I named my GSD Bison because when i think Bison i think big and wise...i guess i got it from the native americans high regard for buffalo somewhere deep in the back of my brain...Bison, sounds big, smart, and powerful to me...all great qualities of a GSD! He's looking like he'll be a mix of cream and grey sable, i can't tell exactly yet

Plus, M. Bison for all you street fighter geeks out there!


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

As you can tell by my choice of screen names, my wife and I both are huge Alabama Crimson Tide fans! Bear's mother's name was Chloe von Ike, Ike being the first name of the breeder, and I stated while we were there to pick Bear up, we should name him Saban Von Ike, but my Mrs. didn't like it too much. I wanted something German also, she liked Bear, after Coach Bear Bryant, I was thinking more the line of Klause, Ruger, etc. but he was her birthday gift from me, so ...he was almost Bear Klaus, which I hated. His feet were big, so it became Bearclaw. Wiefelspuetz was my grandmothers maiden name who was born in Germany, and so we compromised, she got the Bearclaw and I added Wiefelspuetz. We should have kept it simple like our Golden x that passed away a few months before we got Bear, his name was Goofy, well, because he was! Sorry this was a little long, but you asked! LOL!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Sparkles, eh, I named her Sparkles because I could.


Jaeger's full call name is Jaeger Faolán Double. 
Jaeger I named him because I liked the name Hunter, but everyone used it... So I named him Hunter in German. Fitting.

Faolán. I read the Eragon books, and in it is an elf named Faolán, who died protecting, I also liked the sound of it. It means "Little Wolf" in Gaelic. 

So "Hunter Little Wolf". 
Double is my last name from German Descent.

His registered name is "Melody's Double Trouble Jaeger".
Extremely fitting. 


Dutch's registered name was "Double's Deutsch Lady"
Double, again, my last name.
So it's the Double's German Lady. Seeing as she was a German shepherd, and quite the lady, it fit to a T.


----------



## Redgrappler (Jan 22, 2010)

Great stuff!


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

I got Mulder right around the time the 2nd X-files movie was coming out, and I was (am) a huge X-files fan. So I guess I just had it on the brain... too bad the movie was crap!

I also wanted something vaguely German sounding. I think "Mulder" is technically Dutch... but who's counting?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Frodo -- my first GSD. I expected him to be brave and loyal and good like Frodo the main character in The Lord of the Rings, probably my favorite all time set of books. 

Arwen -- also from LOTRs. She was Evenstar of her people, and supposed to be a great beauty. Queen. My parents hated the name at first, but she grew into it. 

Dubya -- After the president, then. 

Babs and Jenna were Dubya's twin daughters. (The boys in their litter were temporarily named by me, Brit after Brit Hume, Cheney after the VP, Newt after Newt G., Rush after Rush L. and Monty -- my sister named him because he was to be hers, but he ended up with my parents as Cujo, which means indomitable force. 

MahaRushie or Rush or El Rush Bo, or Rushie after Rush Limbough of course.

The girls out of the second litter were named for the female signers, Tori for Tori Amos, Whitney for Witney Housten, Jewel, Milla, and Joplin for Janis Joplin. The boys were named for football players, Kosar, Mack, and Byner. I chose Joplin to keep and renamed her Heidi. Tori came back to me from my brother, and is still Tori, and Whitney I decided to keep later and left her name.

Milla and Ninja -- I knew I wanted a Milla because I loved the name. Ninja was tougher and I got some guff on that too. One of her ancestors on her father side was a Japaneese Champion though, and I have seen other females named Ninja now. Unfortunately, she does LOVE to scrap with the others. Maybe it is the name. 

Joy was the toughest. I wanted a good name. And I am running low on female names. Joy is my Joy. She seems to be growing into the name too. Glory was one of the other choices, but I think I like Joy better. Her litter was named for their collar colors, Joy was Violet, Lavender became Matilda, Rosie, and Fern who became Zibba. Shadow (black collar) became Woden; Royal became Morgan; Sonny became Gunther; Redd became Blitz, Hunter (orange) stayed Hunter; and Forest became Shadow. Confused yet?

This litter I better not keep any of. But they are named, Boys are Frodo, Merry, Pippin, and Sam -- LOTRs, and Girls are named for my little nieces, Bear for Analisa whose best buddy is a white stuffed polar bear, named Bear; Dolly for Elena whose best buddy is a little pink cloth doll named Doll; and Baby Beans for Andrea whose mother calls her Butter Bean (her mother is NOT a boxing fan.)


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

I thought Damian just sounded bad ass. Works out well because even with the name, he is the biggest baby.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Hey, Joy is a Vegas Grandkid too. She was born 7/26. We're cousins!


----------



## WesF (Apr 17, 2009)

I thought the name Samson would be very suitable for a GSD based upon the person in the Bible. He represented strength and courage. I believe a GSD also represents strength and courage.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

My dog is named Chrono from the video game Chrono Trigger. It also means time, but he's really just named after the video game. My biggest problem is people mishearing me and thinking his name is Corona and then calling him a 'she'.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

*Cody-* When I got him, I didn't have a name set out for him. A friend suggested some names and Cody just stuck. I actually love his name. The funny thing is, his name means couch, lol. 

*Isa-* I went through a list of German names and this name came up to me. I believe it means strong willed. I was going to have her registered name as Isabella but decided not to. Her name is said as ee-zuh

*Akbar-* I had his name set out before he was even born, actually I had his name 6 months before he was born, lol. There's a K9 here that is named Akbar and because I liked his dog so much I decided to name my Akbar after him. His registered name is Wolfram from an anime I've like for many years called Kyo Kara Maou. His call name is said as Awk-bar.

When ever I get another female, her name will be Vala, I just love that name :wub:


----------



## brew1985 (Mar 10, 2010)

Doesn't akbar mean "is great" in a few arabic dialects? I.e. Allah Akbar?


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Iska was from the "I" litter and I wanted a name that was unique and wasn't a human name.


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

krypto- because that's the name of Superman's dog and i am a huge superman fan.

the other GSD was named maverick because we are both wild, the X has him now. LOL


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

My previous GSD's AKC name included the phrase "Someday Surprise" as I had always said that "Someday" I would have a GSD working dog...when she came along it was "Surprise! It's Someday!" hence the "Someday Surprise" part of her name. Her call name was Shiloh, because it was the first name all 5 family members could pronounce AND agree upon. We lost Shiloh at age 4 to autoimmune disease.
My current GSD is "Echo of Someday", call name Echo, for obvious reasons. We thought about calling her Ripple, but didn't like the reference to cheap booze


----------



## BoomandBolt (Mar 15, 2010)

Our GSP is Boom she is 9 weeks. To go with the other dog and because "princess" just didn't sound very intimidating.
and our ACD is Bolt he is 1 year. He has a bentley on his head that looks just like lightning. 

And my dad has a "Thor" so people look at us funny with Bolt, Boom, and Thor
Our cats are Squeakers because she squeaks instead of meows and Yellowie...she was Orangie but the kids changed it..I don't actually know why. 

Other dogs that have blessed my life
Rae-Vizsla
Buddy-GSP
Tiny-Great Dane
Sassy-Great Dane
Max-Golden Retriever
King-Malamute
Rem-English Setter
Jack-Boxer

As you can see I've never been without a dog.


----------



## rackfocus (Mar 23, 2010)

I am a total nerd, so I wanted a Star Trek name. My mom likes fluffy names like Buddy or Sugar. However, she was in a Roman kick and I suggested Tiberius (Captain Kirk's middle name) to get her in the Star Trek mindest. She got attached faster than I wanted because I didn't REALLY want it. I preferred Archer, as in Captain Archer from the Enterprise series. We've gone back and forth for weeks, and then she mentioned the pup looked like Spock with his tiny pointed ears. So Spock is our compromise.

Jack, my cat, was a compromise with my roommate at the time. She wanted Captain Jack Sparrow. I wanted Picard. So we settled on Captain Jack Picard. But we just call her Jack. And yeah, she's a girl with a boy's name. This stems from when we took in a tiny kitten that was mewing outside our door and, thinking it was a boy, named her Mike. (After Mike Rowe because I had just worked with Dirty Jobs when they came to New Orleans).


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

I just looked at my dogs and a name poped in my head for both LOL. Kane was going to be Kaiser But on the drive home he kept looking at me like I was stupid when I said it and Kane just popped in my head. Bella as soon as I saw her I thought Bella lol.


----------



## rackfocus (Mar 23, 2010)

Melly said:


> I just looked at my dogs and a name poped in my head for both LOL. Kane was going to be Kaiser But on the drive home he kept looking at me like I was stupid when I said it and Kane just popped in my head. Bella as soon as I saw her I thought Bella lol.


My nephew is named Kane. He'd probably smack me if I named a dog "after him".

The name Bella has been ruined by Twilight, unfortunately. Beautiful name, but everyone is going to be like, "Oh, like Twilight?"


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My next dog will be Kojak.

But that is years from now.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

selzer said:


> Hey, Joy is a Vegas Grandkid too. She was born 7/26. We're cousins!


 
Sweet, didn't think to look for family here! I'm home!


----------



## jxcordova (Mar 25, 2010)

I need help naming my 1 mo. old gs... i have Dusty (4 yrs) & Rocky (1 yr)... I just cant figure out what to name him??


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kacie ~was already named, and I kept it(microchip info has this spelling) I don't really care for her name...but didn't want to change it on her.
Onyx~ I use to know a Great Dane that was named that and I loved that dog. We had our Onyx for a few days before we decided on it.
Karlo~ I wanted a strong call name and went back in his pedigree. His great-great Grandfather is Karlo v Peko Haus so I thought it would be fitting. Seems everyone always calls him Carlos though...I explain he is German not Hispanic!
One name I really like from here, the Gordon Setter "Flirt". What a cute name!


----------



## veeds35 (Mar 15, 2010)

My girl is Bella because we had got her shortly after I finished reading twilight and our new baby boy is is Legend, but I call him budduh bear cause he is so huge.


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

Heidi...a sweet, friendly girl. Which she is...unless another dog barks at her, someone makes Jessica nervous (she's a buddy's daughter that takes care of her when I travel), or if you try and break into my hotel room...then she is not so friendly. Just what I wanted when I adopted her!


----------



## bluecoyote (Aug 16, 2009)

I went with Mo because it's not girly and it seemed goofey, which fits her personality.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

bluecoyote said:


> I went with Mo because it's not girly and it seemed goofey, which fits her personality.


Lol Mo. reminds me of the little robot from Walle.lol


----------



## bluecoyote (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah I saw the movie after naming her, but laughed when I heard the name.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

i named my girl shilo noche rio becasue i thought it sounded interesting, "shilo night river" i was going to name my male ronto "foxes eyes" but i got a baby girl  i am also fond of the names galxy echo and ralo  quit cute


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

We named him Baron because when we first saw him with his 8 brothers and sisters in the puppy box and after at a few visits to pick out which puppy to take home he just seemed so royal and dignified and mostly cute!


----------



## Kath99 (Mar 10, 2010)

My male is named Loki after the norse god of mischief... a trickster, and I soon as I got my puppy...he lived up to evey bit of his name.


----------



## HarperGirl (Mar 15, 2010)

Harper is for 3 different reasons. 1) Harper Lee (author of To Kill a Mockingbird), 2) Harper Hall (location of Anne McCaffrey's Pern:Harper Hall Trilogy), 3) My DH wants to get another eventually, and name it Guinness b/c then we'd have a "Black and Tan"


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

KOBE - GSD watching basketball and liked the name also had to change it as the shelter actually had him named after my old dog Billy 
TUX - lab x looked like had a white shirt on his chest
SCAMP - hound mix he was so tiny when we got him lives up to his name and various others at times
Squeak the cat well because she never meows just chirps
lord kittington because he runs the show 
minx, jinx and vixen and boy do they live up to their names little satan spawn kittens!!!


----------



## GROCKSHD (Apr 2, 2010)

Jäger- Nope not my favorite drink, but the English translation for Jäger is Hunter, one who chases and captures game animals, huntsman, one who hunts, one who pursues.


----------



## gsdmom2one (Mar 8, 2010)

Sadie May was 1st name Sida Lee but we was worried that would confuse her during traing being so close to sit. My Dad had always wanted a GSD named Sadie but is not able due to health. So we got the name from him.


----------



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

I dreamed about Lizzie and had to name her that. But my son added "Rin Tin Lizzie" (double meaning, get it?) and I added "of my dreams" because, well, that is how it happened. 
I heard that dog names should have a hard sound on the end so if I need her attention or if she won't come, I call "Lizard" and she responds.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I was between Sinister and Slayer, but I settled on Sinister before I even brought him home. I love his name


----------



## boldsmiles (Apr 15, 2010)

Fenway is named after Fenway Park. Yes I know I live in Michigan but Boston Rules. Some day we will go back or move there.


----------



## ingenerate (Mar 24, 2010)

I named my girl Vega after one of the brightest stars. Stars have a lot of unique names so I like looking there first.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

gsdmom2one said:


> Sadie May was 1st name Sida Lee but we was worried that would confuse her during traing being so close to sit. My Dad had always wanted a GSD named Sadie but is not able due to health. So we got the name from him.



Sadie May was my Sadie's name also. She came w/ the name. Though, I liked the spelling of Mae better. 

Sadie May, Came w/ the name.
Lady, came w/ the name
Pepper, came w/ the name
Zeva, came w/ the name

*sigh* maybe some day, I'll get to name a dog. We might be getting a male pup first wk of June.. maybe we'll get to name him, if now, we'll just change it if we don't like it.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I have always loved the name Bentley and that was indeed going to be her name until everyone close to me kept telling me that is sounded like a boys name. And, then one day the name Ava just hit and I knew that was it. She has such a beautiful and feminine face ... Ava is much more fitting for her then Bentley.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

My puppy is from the M litter, so I tried to find some different names starting with M. I decided on Miya (mee-uh) which is Japanese for beautiful night and she's a solid black devil dog


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

I was reading a book called Ava's Man. I fell in love with the name Ava. I have had her name picked out before she was even conceived. One of the characters last name in the book was LaRue. I love having first and middle names for my dogs.

I have Chewbacca Lou (Chewy) and T'obywan Kinobi (Toby)...both Shih Tzu's and now I have my GSD pup...Ava LaRue. I almost stayed with the Star Wars theme and did Macey Windu but my DH and son did not like that at all.:laugh:


----------



## gacysdad (Apr 14, 2010)

Gacy .... i was into serial killers when i got him


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Well since the pup I was supposed to get was named Uley passed away as well as his WHOLE litter RIP little babys. I looked around un till I found a GSD she was from a oops litter the only one left he was gunna keep her but decided 4 GSDs was to much work and put another add in the paper. I'm the only one that called he emaild me and we talkd he sent pics and I knew she was ment to be Mine He said hour never named her and that she awaited a Name. So I decided to name her Isabella Bella for short. It works well and yes she is named after twilight but I love it anyway I like twilight. And Bella is my big love bug and starting to get very spoiled.


----------



## Melissa (Mar 17, 2010)

i have grown up with many dogs(english cocker spaniels) in my family and these are a few 

star- she has a white ring around her nose that as a 7 yo child made me think of a star
Babe (mother of my dog belle) - she was born around the time the movie Babe came out... the one about the pig
Belle(daughter of babe and zach)- was another B name like her mum.... my all time favourite movie is beauty and the beast haha
Zach- my childhood dog i grew up with.. he was my mums dog and she named him
Chaz -( son of babe and zach) Chaz is zach backwards.... Zack went to the vet to see if he was still fit to sire puppies... he was 13 years old and healthy as a horse ... 3 days after the final mating zach was rushed to the vet and his whole body was riddled with cancer... how? i dont know he went to the vet only a week previous and they said he was fine... i grew up as a young child with zach was devistated he produced beautiful pups thus why we kept 2 from his final litter

im about to get a pure black or bicolour gsd im going to call him howl after my favourite book "howl's moving castle" my partner and i love the book and the studio gibli film so its perfect ^_^


----------



## RSpencer (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm a good ole hard working country boy, fan of old honky tonk bars, and play alot of Hank, so naturally had to have a dog named Bocephus...


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Named our 9week old pup *Arlo*

I went onto one of my forums (AR15Armory.com) and asked the guys an gals there what would be a great GS name.. got at least 50 suggestions it seems like, and Arlo was the one that stood out the most. Took us four days to find the right name.

It was between Oakley and Arlo, oh an Chance.

Better than something goofy like Princess (our cat) who I named strictly to annoyy my roomie at the time! hahaha (she was still the queen of the pent house tho and had a hard time picking to hang out with either me or the roomie!)


----------



## Clay (Apr 2, 2010)

The first two dogs my wife and I got, after we married, were rescued from the pound. The were both beagle mixes and we named them PJ and Beak. Beak was a small dog with a long nose. Sometimes a called her Beaker, or Eagle Beak. After they passed, we got a female Shepherd Doberman mix. She was very sweet and smart. She looked like a rust colored large Doberman with floppy ears. We named her Pepper. I got a female Husky, which had been picked up and went unclaimed for my teenage daughter. She named her Kendra. When I got my first German Shepherd, my wife and daughter wanted to stay wit names beginning with "K", so they named him Kasey. After Kasey died, I got another German Shepherd and my wife wanted to stay with "K", we agreed to name him Kaiser.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

*Chevy* because we bought a 79 Chevy Camaro the same day we got him  and my husband and I both like classic Chevy cars. 
*Shya* because I liked the name and it sounds girlie and isn't too common (I noticed someone on the forums has a Shya too). Plus I wanted something that sounded good along with Chevy. 

Our previous dogs, *Bear* (solid black Chow), *Chewbacca aka Chewy* (huge Malamute), and *Rosie/Rosita* (mix) all came with their names and we kept Bear's and Chewy's but changed Rosie to Rosita because I kept forgetting the name Rosie for some reason, lol. 

The cats we've had have been un-named rescues. Our son (who was 3 at the time) named our first cat *Sable* (RIP). *Skittles* got his name because he is an orange color and he was the runt of the litter and a tiny lil guy


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Earlheim Helmar vom Vollkommen, aka, Loki.

i made up the word Earlheim (so i think). <
a friend of mine gave me Helmar. <
vomVollkommen is the kennel name. <
vomVollkommen had to be part of his registered
name. <
a friend of mine gave me Loki. <


----------



## fightin14 (Feb 18, 2010)

I wanted Echo because I like the name but my soon to be finance/wife wanted some part of the naming process so she wanted to spell it differently thus we got ECCO. If we got a male he was going to be named Gunner.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Lulu - My mom, who passed away just before I got my Lou, loved the old cartoon "Little Lulu" and at the time my daughter also loved the name Lulu. thus, black GSD named Lulu


----------



## star5cr34m (Mar 16, 2010)

Kaiah Von Klein

When i was looking for a german shepherd, i was open for a boy or a girl.

If i got a Boy, the name was going to be Kai,
and if i got a girl, the name was Kaiah.

I gave her the Von Klein because A) it sounds cool for a dog to have a german sounding name and B) Klein means small in german, because Kaiah is a bit on the smaller side.


----------



## tgolike (Apr 30, 2010)

*Major*

I named Major "Major" after a german shepherd that was my best friend when I was about 3. I have cerebral palsy and so have a hard time walking. When I was young I was in corrective shoes and braces. I remember living in Arkansas and being outside with my gsd Major. I learned to walk holding on to him. I would walk across the yard holding onto his back. We lived in a pretty bad area, and any time that people would come over, even my friends, Major would stand between them and me and not let me go to them or them come to me until Mom said it was okay. He wasn't mean about it, just blocked it. I miss him very very much. I have had a german shepherd mix as a teen, and I absolutely love the breed. Major is the first full gsd that I have had since Major, so hence the name.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 21, 2010)

Titus Montana Williams

Titus..was either that or Lex I went with Titus once we got home..
Montana..after Joe the great
Williams..our last name


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

We were going to use the name Remington and use the call name of Remy, but I talked to several folks who had Labs named Remington (after the rifle of course).

We don't like to use names that are fairly common, so when a Remo Williams move popped on the screen, John looked at me and said Remo would be a cool name. And I have to say, it suits him well. 

Naming dogs is always hard for us!


----------



## kaiapup (Jul 1, 2005)

Kaia, It's Hawaiian, meaning sea. Chose it because she was the K litter and both her parents were from Hawaii. It is a very fitting name for her as well because she LOVES to swim more than just about anything.

Kona, the cat. Names Kona because of her love for Kona beer (anytime she hears a beer open, she comes running) and it's the same theme as the dog, Hawaiian.


----------



## star5cr34m (Mar 16, 2010)

kaiapup said:


> Kaia, It's Hawaiian, meaning sea. Chose it because she was the K litter and both her parents were from Hawaii. It is a very fitting name for her as well because she LOVES to swim more than just about anything.
> 
> Kona, the cat. Names Kona because of her love for Kona beer (anytime she hears a beer open, she comes running) and it's the same theme as the dog, Hawaiian.


Very good choice for the dogs name 



star5cr34m said:


> Kaiah Von Klein
> 
> When i was looking for a german shepherd, i was open for a boy or a girl.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfgang Heinrich Von Ryan aka Wolfie
Hubby and I were looking for German names. I liked Wolfgang and he liked Heinrich. I said we will end up calling him Hiney! At least Wolfgang shortens into Wolfie which is cute..and better than Hiney! LOL! Von Ryan is the breeder we got him from.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

We looked through baby name books for weeks before we decided on Mia. Our Bella was scooped off the freeway offramp missing a tail, her left rear paw, and part of her tongue...we decided she needed a beautiful name for her self-esteem...hense Bella.


----------



## mrezkill (Apr 9, 2010)

I chose Tater because I absolutely LOVE tater tots, he's brown like a tater tot, and every pet I've owned has been named after a food I love. We almost chose Ruffles (my fave chip), but he just didn't look like a Ruffles to us.


----------



## Redgrappler (Jan 22, 2010)

mrezkill said:


> I chose Tater because I absolutely LOVE tater tots, he's brown like a tater tot, and every pet I've owned has been named after a food I love. We almost chose Ruffles (my fave chip), but he just didn't look like a Ruffles to us.


 
My mother's dog is name Ruffles. Vicious dog with a cutesy name .


----------



## MariD (May 12, 2010)

My husband and I have been married for 24 years and every animal we've had (3 dogs and 1 cat) have started with S (Shelbie, Steffi, Sarah, and Sandy). Sandy died last August and it was the first time we'd been petless for 19 years. So we talked about names and if we wanted another shepherd or go the humane society. My husband decided he really really wanted another female shepherd and he wanted to name her Sophie. He loved the name and it kept with our S tradition.

We were taking our time and quite surprisingly, we ended up with a little man this time and we were totally unprepared for a name. We haven't had a male animal together other than our 2 sons  The birth family called him Buddy but my husband really didn't like that for him. He didn't look like a Buddy. Greg decided he wanted to pick a German name (his childhood shepherds were Baron and Rommel). He liked Augustus, and would call him Auggie. My sons hated that "Auggie Doggy" thing. So the poor little guy went 4 days without a name. Finally while going through the German name list, I mentioned Rolf and when I saw the meaning--wolf or red wolf--we decided that really fit our little mister. He's sable so he looks a little wolfish but his ears and top of head have pretty red tones - looks more coyote from the front. So red wolf fits him. But you know sables - they change color a lot before adulthood!

So his official AKC name is Rolf Augustus. We're so goofy he'll be Rolfy before too long  Lots of people think we say Ralph instead of Rolf. Oh well.

Our 1st sable was Steffi and that was after Steffi Graf  Stef LOVED tennis balls - but not the brand new clean ones. LOL


----------



## mybiggestbaby (Aug 25, 2009)

> I chose Tater because I absolutely LOVE tater tots


LOL my grandfathers nickname is Tater!
tz

Jypsy we named in the car on the way home minutes after we found her, because we found her wandering around.
Hercules, because our first GSD's name was Zeus, and because our kids loved the Disney movie, Hercules. The teenage Herc was a major clutz, and his hands and feet are too big for his body. He has finally grown into them though, he is still a clutz. He crashes into and knocks over everything still!!!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I had a different name for my dog picked out. But he got parvo as a puppy. They told me he had a 50/50 shot of making it. When he pulled through, I named him Lucky. Not very creative, I'll grant you that...but it's what I went with.

I recently read an article on AOL that dealt with how vets respond to what people name their dogs. It was the general consenses that if you named your dog Lucky, he would get some disease that hasn't been seen since the middle ages. It was pretty funny. So far, except for the parvo mishap, he's been healthy as a horse. He's seven now.:wub:


----------



## rosiejosie (Mar 6, 2010)

We have Elwood Zorro Blues Howard, Elwood Blues from the film the Blues Brothers and cos he's such a cool dude dog, and Zorro cos he has a mask that looks kind of like the Zorro mask and it makes a "z" shape. Howard is my boyfriends surname, it's a lot better than mine which is Baker! Then there is Jake Montgomery Blues Howard, after Jake Blues. I didn't really like the name Jake but when we got him we couldn't settle on anything else and it really did seem to suit him. We had been toying with calling him Muddy after Muddy Waters, and he had been found in a bog so it would have worked, but Jake just seemed to fit him. Montgomery just because we like the way it sounds with Jake! And then there is Wolfgang Ella, we liked the name Wolfgang so much even though it's a boys name that we went with it, but we are thinking now that Ella would suit her better, so we are thinking of transitioning to it. We'll see.


----------



## HMV (May 17, 2010)

It's all relative. The name she gets called is all relative to how well her ears and brain are functioning at the time. :laugh:


----------



## Ares2010 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ares after the God of War. We almost chose Capone


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Max, as in von Stephanitz.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

My mix's name is Sobacca - russian origin meaning 'dog' (although I think technically it's supposed to be spelled Sobaka; but oh well).
We call him Bacca; or Bac; or Mutt/Dog if he's bad.
Although some people have called him Chewbacca, which kind of annoys me since it's not his name; I think it's kind of rude to call him by a different name.

And my GSD's name "on paper" is Wilhelmina - old german origin meaning 'resolute protector'; or just 'protector'..depending on which definition you can find. lol
But we call her Minna - which is short for Wilhelmina and means 'love'
Thought it was cute.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Ozzy came with his name from the shelter. We thought it fit him pretty well so didn't bother to change.

My next shep will either be named Clancey or Lars!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I like names with meaning.

Nike's registered name is Unika which means "unique" like unique in character. 

Alexis is a derivative of Alexander which means "defender of man". She was from my A litter. 

Vala and her registered name Balien are both from Tolkien and mean "one with power". Vala was from my B litter.

Deja's registered name is Dejavu (I know, usually two words) is from my D litter and is very much like her mother and grandmother.

Donovan (also from my D litter) is Celtic for "strong fighter". He was also a character played by John Wayne, my late husband's favorite actor.

My kennel name, zu Treuen Händen, means "in trust" or "in loyal hands". My foundation female was supposed to be my female Treue (loyalty, fidelity) so I wanted to use her name as part of my kennel name.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Panzer - after the German tank


----------



## ILUVSHEPARDS (Jun 16, 2010)

Schatzi (GSD) Means "Little Treasure" We wanted something German and she was the ront of the litter so it was perfect.


----------



## MikeMartinez10 (Mar 18, 2010)

Zombie : because I wanted a zombie for real !


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

Sarge was named because that's what my mom used to call my dad, and the dog just came when my mom yelled it.
Shelby was named because my mom loved Steel Magnolias. 
Sugar was named because my sister said she was sweet.
Ivan was named because my husband's mom had a retired K9 named Ivan when he was a kid.
Victor was named because I liked the name and wanted a black dog with that name, and it sounded good with Ivan.
The new puppy's first name is Ba'al because he's the "B" litter, and I really like that name and history, but his middle name and call name is Godric, just because I think it sounds kinda dark, kinda serious, kinda regal. I decided our next dog would be named Godric before we even decided to get another dog, haha.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Motomo- 3 yr old lab/husky- Means "he who comes first, king" because he was the first puppy to catch my eye at the shelter
Tattonka- 4 yr old beagle/husky- Means "buffalo"
Pekachu- 3 yr old pekingese/chihuahua- It's a "designer" breed name
Honalelu- 3 yr old chihuahua- She was born on Honalulu (sp?)
Kiba- Deceased B&T Shepherd- Means "fang"
Dakoda- Black & Cream Shepherd- Just the name that popped in my mind when I met her.
Dronimoe- Deceased Wolf/Shepherd- Named after the famous man


----------



## EdwardDrapkin (May 24, 2010)

My girl is named "Emma."

About two years ago, I was in a horrible, horrible break up. The kind they make bad movies about and as it ended, I got super depressed. One of the few things that helped me through it - on top of my family and friends, but somehow more so - was the album "For Emma, Forever Ago." It's one of the best-written, best-performed folk albums I've ever heard, and it was written in after the artist's entire life fell apart - his band disbanded, his girlfriend left him, he lost his home and job - and he moved back to Wisconsin and holed up in a cabin for the winter. Even though he had sworn off music, he still wound up writing the album because a creator must create, etc.

The album basically changed my life and through it, I somewhat learned how to deal with massive loss and it was one "Emma" that had changed my life. After waiting over a decade to adopt a dog, I knew this girl would be the next to completely change my life and the name was no doubt at all.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

EdwardDrapkin said:


> My girl is named "Emma."
> 
> About two years ago, I was in a horrible, horrible break up. The kind they make bad movies about and as it ended, I got super depressed. One of the few things that helped me through it - on top of my family and friends, but somehow more so - was the album "For Emma, Forever Ago." It's one of the best-written, best-performed folk albums I've ever heard, and it was written in after the artist's entire life fell apart - his band disbanded, his girlfriend left him, he lost his home and job - and he moved back to Wisconsin and holed up in a cabin for the winter. Even though he had sworn off music, he still wound up writing the album because a creator must create, etc.
> 
> The album basically changed my life and through it, I somewhat learned how to deal with massive loss and it was one "Emma" that had changed my life. After waiting over a decade to adopt a dog, I knew this girl would be the next to completely change my life and the name was no doubt at all.


 A very touching story. I hope things are better now!!


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

shilo: my sis thought of it! 

chucho: means mutt, hes a mutt  came with the name


----------



## Andrew (Jun 16, 2010)

Katie: Her previous owner had to give up Katie because the owner developed a medical condition. 
Katie seems to have no negative connotations to it, so we kept the name. 

I can't think of anything else to name her.

Katie was healthy, had most of her shots, microchipped, housebroken, and friendly at the time I was viewing her at the animal shelter. One of the best decisions I've ever made.

Katie:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Ayriel (Jun 28, 2010)

Ayriel- I originally named her Pyriel which is a name I heard in a movie about 10yrs ago but for some strange reason people had a hard time pronouncing that; then on second day of having her my friend Zach called her Ayriel by accident and I like that name better so I changed it.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Our first shepherd was named Omy, which means Granny in German. OUr little granddaughter named her because I have a German friend and her grandchildren call her Omi, we just changed the spelling.

Uschi- sounds like sushi without the s- is the German nickname for Ursula
Stosh- German nickname for Stanislav or Stanley

Uschi and Stosh are easy and fun to say and the dogs really respond to them.

I used to have a beagle I named Pink because when I picked her out of the litter the breeder used different colors of nail polish to identify which one was yours so when I got her home she had a little pink manicure


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

When DJ came to me, he was on his way to a GSD Rescue. The family who had him, named him Jay. Jay didn't fit this animals personality and demeanor. Since he was a little over a year ole when I got him, as not to confuse him, 
" DJ " seemed to fit !!!


----------



## mazza (Jun 11, 2010)

Redgrappler said:


> Don't know if this has been posted before, but I got to thinking after posting my dog's name on another thread....why we chose the names we did for our buddies.
> 
> The names I've had, I've always tried to keep them masculine and of some meaning.
> 
> ...


When I rescued Vinnie at 12 weeks old he was called Rebel and I thought nah I'm sacking that name off and named him Vinnie after an ex footballer called Vinnie Jones who has now gone into the movies


----------



## mazza (Jun 11, 2010)

mazza said:


> When I rescued Vinnie at 12 weeks old he was called Rebel and I thought nah I'm sacking that name off and named him Vinnie after an ex footballer called Vinnie Jones who has now gone into the movies


Never mentioned Vier because he was our forth dog and vier is four in geman and dobermanns origanated from Germany and the other little treasure is Oscar because he's a star


----------



## KMSlemons (Jun 30, 2010)

Lakota aka KoKo - Rat Terrier / Samoyed mix - I named her this because when she came to me, it was told to me that she was a Siberian Husky mix. My daughter got the "mommy" wrong. The Siberian turned out to be male, and KoKo was a Ratty mix. So I shortened the Lakota to KoKo. Sometimes Kota. My husband calls her KoKopotamus.

Mgelika - GSD - means "Wolf". My husband and I met nearly seven years ago through online gaming. Mgelika was one of the screen names he's used. We'd picked it because of his love of wolves. When I set out to get a White GSD, I wanted a boy that would be similar in personality to my husband. Boy did I ever get what I was looking for! Mgelika fits.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

I could go on forever about my dogs names. Over 30 years I have had quite a few GSD's. The current ones are Zeus - after the Greek God. Fiji - He came with the name from the breeder. Abby - My husband named her. Max - because as a puppy he was always running around at maximum speed. Mia - an easier to pronounce name than her registered name which is Angwusnasomtaqa who is a Crow Indian spirit.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

I never really pre-picked out a name for any of my dogs. Its like the name came to me after a day or two having them around. Kane looked like a "Kane" to me. But, now after a year of having him I really should rename him something more like Ferdinand "like the childrens book, Ferdinand the Bull". He doesn't have a ferocious bone in his body, I swear he lays in the grass and smells the flowers, and chases butterflies. What brings the most joy in his life (unfortunately is not me  ) is to go up to our kids elementary school playground and go on the play structures with the kids and go down all the slides even the swirly big one. lol. Hubby says I should get him in agility. Thats if I can pull him away from his flowers and butterflies........


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

We had many dogs growing up. Here are a few....
Belle-Great Pyrenees from the cartoon Belle and Sebastion
Bumbles-Great Pyrenees- named for the abomidable snowman from the rudolph cartoon
Huggies-great pyrenees-because of the huggies diapers (my dad named her)
Oliver and Olivia-Great Pyrenees litter mates
Tank-Mantle Great Dane--who was lovingly renamed PeeWee
Boston Terriers--Matilda "tilly" and Chloe Jane
Arwen--my GSD who is amazing. Named from LOTR


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

Brutus was such a little ham when he was eight weeks, I picked Brutus. It means "heavy" in Latin.


----------



## otto (Oct 18, 2010)

OTTO-GSD: His markings are isometric. It was only appropriate to give him a German name that was isometric.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Deuce is my pups name. I watched the show "K9 Cops" on Animal Planet and one of the shepherd's names was Deuce. I loved how is sounded and it stuck. His ACA registered name is Deuce's Smokin Ace. His name is Deuce (duh) and his father's registered name has Smokin in it.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Blitz- We were looking for a german name because she was concived in Germany so Blitz is a german word that also deal with WWII (my husband is a WWII history buff)


----------



## lauren_b_d (Aug 4, 2010)

We named Hugo after Hugo Stiglitz from Inglourious Basterds. We loved the name and knew it would be perfect for him


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Baron - because when we picked him up as a 7 week old little bundle of fur, he just seemed regal and very dignified.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

CaseysGSD said:


> Blitz- We were looking for a german name because she was concived in Germany so Blitz is a german word that also deal with WWII (my husband is a WWII history buff)


Blitz is a very powerful name too. Means lightning in english


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> Blitz is a very powerful name too. Means lightning in english


Blitz Krieg = lighting war = WWII?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Blitz Krieg = lighting war = WWII?


pretty much "fast like a lightning."


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

There was a huge thunderstorm the night we brought, our then, 7.5 week old puppy home. Well, he was totally unfazed every time we dragged him outside to "go potty", even though the thunder and lightening were insane. We figured Thor, was an appropriate name.:smirk:


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

We went with Zorro ..after the fictional character who wears a black mask just like my puppy (black in the face with red/tan highlights)


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

Okay.. we were told we needed an "H" name for his litter.. I was drawing a blank. Everyone was asking, "whats his name?" My Sister in law says.. "Werent you going to name one of your boys Hunter".. the Hemrick part.. well, I hope no one takes offense to the slaughter, but my wife says, "isnt Hemreich a German name". I said "I think so" so she spells out Hemrick, I said "Sheryl, I dont think thats the right spelling" She says " Yeah, I dont care, just my dad loved Shepherds, and he would have loved this one, so I want my dads name in there" so, there is the spelling of Hem*rick*.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

sadie- it just came to me. no real meaning
zero-two reasons! one favorite character on mortal kombat sub-zero, and hes is my WGSD and two zero from nightmare before xmas, his ghost dog was names zero.


----------



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hawkeye for two reasons: 
First we really love the show MASH and Hawkeye Pierce was of course our favorite character. 
Second I found out about him on the second anniversary of my first GSD's death (Keisha) and it was like if Keisha is keeping a watchful eye on us (like a Hawk), because after she passed I said no more shepherds because there will never be another shepherd as good or perfect as Keisha (_I know I hear you all - everyone says that_). But Keisha was beyond anything I could ever had wanted in a friend.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

My husband always wanted a GSD named Max, so... I am happy with the name in honor of my 1st Max who was a GSD/retriever mix and a wonderful boy.


----------



## bmasplund (Sep 7, 2010)

Sasha is Russian for defender of mankind


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

Ze'eva Li'ora - Ze'eva means Female Wolf in Hebrew (Not the Ziva from NCIS that means Brilliance and/or Brightness). Li'ora means, Compassion, Light, 'Gods gift of light to me'.

Izzy aka Izabelle(Variant of Isabel) - Also Hebrew and means 'God's Promise'.

Why all the Hebrew names? Well it's because I am Jewish and think they are pretty and awesome sounding names.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Hebrew is a beautiful language, mroutdoorsman. 

I had:
Willow - my white GSD - I wanted to name her after a tree, so she's named after the healing white willow tree (aspirin originally came from the white willow tree bark, for those of you who dont know *grin*). I planted a weeping willow in her honor. (She actually became 'Little White Willow Bear Coconut Puddin' Head', but that's another story ...  )

Before her, I had Dusty - who was actually "Dust face". I had just moved in to a new apartment and had adopted a GSD-mix from the SPCA. I didnt even have furniture yet, it was she and I sleeping on the floor. I tried calling her several different names, but none seemed appropriate - she wouldnt respond to any, didnt seem to like any ... she went in to one of the back bedroom closets and was sniffing around. When she came back out to me, I exclaimed "You have dust on your face!" She pranced around, wagged her tail, and looked so happy ... I said "Seriously? Dust face?" And she responded again ... so that became her name. 

-Carol


----------



## SnoopandWolfy (Oct 28, 2010)

Wolfy- Kinda speaks for itself doesn't it haha.. but now hes looking a bit foxish.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

I named my new GSD puppy "Remington," and I call him Remi or Rem. He is so named because the last 5 or 6 pets I got, my mom wanted to name them all Remington, lol! She wanted to name my Pom that, I said no. She wanted to name my conure that next, I said no. Several times she floated the name around for various new acquisitions but I always refused. When I wanted a GSD and at first she was reluctant, I had the idea to tell her we could name it Remington... Needless to say, it worked!


----------



## LondonnZack (Oct 3, 2010)

Zackary because my fathers white malamute was named that when i was a kid and pemberton after the colonel.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> Blitz is a very powerful name too. Means lightning in english


Thanks! I thought so too, only problem I have found is people tend to think she's a he based on the name.... But who am I to say, I have a masculine name as well!


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

King was adopted, so he came with that name.

I was looking on a german shepherd rescue site, and there was a girl named Skylar, loved the name so I named my girl that. 

Future boy will be Kayden, means companion, i was searching for names that meant friend and found Kaden, so i just added the Y because i like it that way.


----------



## kms67 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Viva Las Vegas!*

Our pup was from the V litter and the breeder asked if we would like to pick her registration name, since she and I had been emailing back and forth and she knew how excited my kids were about getting a puppy. Since we had been having quite a discussion about names, limiting it to a "V" was actually quite helpful. The Daddy's name is Elvis, so I told them how Elvis was very big in Vegas.........see where this is going? 

Vegas sounded more like a boys name, so we feminized it to Vega, which I could then tell the kids is also the name of a star! (Yes, also a Chevrolet from the 1970's, but I didn't go into that! So, Vega vom Evermore it is!


----------



## mydogrocks (Oct 20, 2010)

Out puppy's mom is Gemini and dad is Mercury, he also has an Uncle Apollo. When we were thinking about a name we wanted to keep it in the tradition so I suggested we name him Ares, thinking it was the roman name for Mercury. By the time we realized I made a mistake no one wanted to change it, it fit him and his family. Now because we decided to name out puppy Ares, he has a brother name Atlas and sisters Athena and Maia. It's a little lame but we all love it


----------



## marleys_family (Oct 28, 2010)

We have named our 9 week old GSD Marley, I at first suggested Molly, hubby suggested Harley and so we kind of combined the two We have 5 young kids and they all like the name and it reminds them of the movie Marley and Me...suits our puppy well too! Our other dog was a purebred chow chow and her name was Abby, she is forever missed and hopefully one day we will adopt another one


----------



## marleys_family (Oct 28, 2010)

King&Skylar said:


> King was adopted, so he came with that name.
> 
> I was looking on a german shepherd rescue site, and there was a girl named Skylar, loved the name so I named my girl that.
> 
> Future boy will be Kayden, means companion, i was searching for names that meant friend and found Kaden, so i just added the Y because i like it that way.


My youngest son's name is Caiden, great choice


----------



## imroc (Oct 7, 2010)

Rambo = cuz my Wife never had a pet dog and bent over backwards to 'allow' us to get a pet and guard dog. Thus SHE got to name him and that's the name she wanted and that's the name he got...no argument!


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

*Morgan* -- After Morgan le Faye of the King Arthur legend.
*Jasmine* -- Named after a spunky girl who was one of my clients when I worked with troubled kids (plus I LOVE the plant/vine/flower Jasmine) I never registered her, but always planned to register her as "For All That Jazz," which would have been so appropriate! (Her breeder named her "Sassy" as a tiny little thing)
*Layla* -- We were looking at adopting another dog -- GSD -- and found one at a rescue named Nayla. We were playing with names and thought of the song Layla for her. Well, Nayla was adopted. Next thing I knew, I was "rescuing" a 12 week old puppy named Bella, and re-named her Layla.


----------



## CPH (Sep 8, 2010)

*Capone* - "Capo" in Italian was used by maffia/gangster bosses to refer to their right hand man, or second in charge, so Capo is like the head guy under the boss. Capone is like our little right hand man <3


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Brody: after Chief Brody off of Jaws


----------



## manther21 (Aug 12, 2008)

Abby GSD. My husband picked the name. I accepted because I love Abby on NCIS.

Parker, GSDx, took us a while to pick his name. Decided on Parker from spiderman.


----------

